# Turkey Mount



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I finally got around to taking my bag of Turkey feathers into my local Taxidermist and I think I need to find a different guy.

Last fall I was lucky enough to get a real nice tom. I like to smoke my Turkeys with the skin on so I plucked the bird and cleaned it that way. Before I plucked it I took tons of pictures, and I carefully put all the feathers in a bag. Smoked the bird for thanksgiving and it came out great.

Fast forward to yesterday. I took the feathers and the whole batch of pictures to the taxidermist. I told him I wanted a full body mount and showed him all the stuff I had. He was extremely rude and even laughed at me, telling me how he couldn't just poke all the feathers into a form, even with all my pics.

Needless to say he won't be getting any of my business. He's supposed to be a Turkey expert too. What a joke. Anyone know of a good taxi for turkeys?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Full body mounts are done with the skin. Unfortunately I think he is right...you cannot just use the feathers for a mount.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I also hope you're joking...Unless you plan on spending $10,000.00 to get a bird mounted.

That's like putting a tempered glass window back together after it's shattered.

In the future, if you want a bird mounted, leave it whole and undressed. Either freeze it or take it immediately to your taxidermist. They will prep it and give the meat back to you for consumption.


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

NoWake said:


> I finally got around to taking my bag of Turkey feathers into my local Taxidermist and I think I need to find a different guy.
> 
> Last fall I was lucky enough to get a real nice tom. I like to smoke my Turkeys with the skin on so I plucked the bird and cleaned it that way. Before I plucked it I took tons of pictures, and I carefully put all the feathers in a bag. Smoked the bird for thanksgiving and it came out great.
> 
> ...


 Ya gotta be kiddin me :coco::coco:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I could do it for ya. It'll be done by 2020 and I can't guarnatee what it'll look like. 

If you skinned out the fan, he could do a nice fan mount with the beard and feet/spurrs.

I recommend Jenkins Taxidermy out of Sherdian. Tell'em I sent ya.

989-291-5124


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

NoWake said:


> I finally got around to taking my bag of Turkey feathers into my local Taxidermist and I think I need to find a different guy.
> 
> Last fall I was lucky enough to get a real nice tom. I like to smoke my Turkeys with the skin on so I plucked the bird and cleaned it that way. Before I plucked it I took tons of pictures, and I carefully put all the feathers in a bag. Smoked the bird for thanksgiving and it came out great.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, thanks for the laugh. . .that would be a great practical joke to pull.:lol:


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

If you numbered or color coded the feathers, I don't see what the problem is....:lol::yikes::lol:....


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:I'll do it for you, it'll only cost ya $10,000, with half down. I also cannot forsee the outcome. Good luck with that. Sorry just can't help myself.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hell, I'll give it a go. I'll put all feathers in front of a shop fan, cover a turkey form with glue and put it in the feathers path, then kick the fan on high....

Just tell everyone the bird was scrapping when you shot him in the face:lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Hell, I'll give it a go. I'll put all feathers in front of a shop fan, cover a turkey form with glue and put it in the feathers path, then kick the fan on high....
> 
> Just tell everyone the bird was scrapping when you shot him in the face:lol:



kinda like home alone eh jason?


----------



## coda1783 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a pillow full of feathers and I have always wanted to see what the bird looked like before it became a cushion for my head. Think I could get a full body mount of that too?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Here's an idea....make yourself a decoy with those feathers like I did!


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

you have got to think about the taxi guy??? there is not a person in the world that could put it back together and have it look like what it did!! just think about it!!!! would u be able to line them up in order!!! u are NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I think the best you can hope for is to get another bird but please talk to a taxi before you do:help:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> kinda like home alone eh jason?


 
"You guys give up? Or are you thirsty for more!" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, you guys are about as rough as the taxidermist I went to. My daughter seems to be doing pretty good with the light-brite she got for christmas. Maybe I will see if she can help me out.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

:lol:.... sorry thats just funny

to avoid things like this happening in the future you want to ask around and see what you have to do to the animal you are hunting to know what the taxidermist needed... kinda like i did for my bear hunt... i asked the taxidermist what i had to do first... not after...


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

NoWake said:


> Wow, you guys are about as rough as the taxidermist I went to. My daughter seems to be doing pretty good with the light-brite she got for christmas. Maybe I will see if she can help me out.


Sorry, NoWake, but it is hard not to laugh imagining a taxidermist staring down into a bag of feathers wondering how to put them back together.

I really do feel for you though. If you are serious I imagine you can get a nice-looking tail feather mount. That is probably the best you can hope for.

I have to admit, the devil in me is kind of hoping this thread gets moved to the taxidermy forum. :evilsmile


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I including all of the others here laughing at this thought you were joking...

Now if i was you i would get one of these...

here is mine


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I was joking fellas. I was thinking about doing this to a friend of mine who does taxidermy though. :evilsmile:lol:

I have to give you guys that hang out in the Turkey forum alot of credit. You went pretty easy on this fool for not knowing if I was serious or not.


----------

